# Favourite kung fu/fight movies?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so dont know if this has been done before, but who cares! Name your favourite martial arts films, as many as you like, preferably with reasons why and clips if poss.

I will start the ball rolling with Ong Bak. Probably my favourite of all time due to being a thai boxer and also the realism! Its not that i dont appreciate the beauty and majesty of some recent blockbusters, but this is all real, no strings, no cinema magic, just good honest old fashioned skill


















So, whats yours?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

House of the Flying Daggers.

Awesome film.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kickboxer, it's extra cheesy but worth watching!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ong bak...

still like the van damme films though...grew up with them

:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

IP Man is pretty good, some excellent moves and a fact based storyline.
Bruce Lee - is a reason needed?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I like taken as well....

:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

this gets my vote,


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I like taken as well....
> 
> :thumb:


Taken is class:thumb: And to all, classic van damme films are a given, but feel free to put up as many clips of tong po or atilla as you wish:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

if you like kung fu films, watch 

warrior king


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

big ben said:


> if you like kung fu films, watch
> 
> warrior king


I may be mistaken but i think that is ong bak 2! If so, good call


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yes it may well be mate, that name does ring a bell!

its a great film i think, my mate brought it randomly and its pretty savage


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

big ben said:


> if you like kung fu films, watch
> 
> warrior king


Brilliant film :thumb:

My personal fav has got to be Jackie Chan - Mr Nice Guy


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Kiss of the Dragon - Jet Li :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got to go with the all-time classic The Seven Samurai.

Akira Kurosawa and Toshiro Mifune at their very best.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

jet li Once upon a time in china 1,2,3, The enforcer, Fist of legend, Shaolin temple 1,2,3, Twin warriors, Born to defend ha ha basiclly all 43 of his films are classic and he truely is 1 of the greatest of all time its just ashame some of his new film are people flying around on ropes


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taking me back a bit this... I've grew up watching kung-fu films, mainly thanks to my grandparents (No, they weren't ninja's! ). One that sticks in my mind, and that I've recently downloaded is *Wheels on Meals*. Funny as ****, and stars Jackie Chan and the legendary Sammo Hung Kam-Bo :thumb:

One other, that needs only a small introduction- Bruce Lee.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

if any1 liked ong bak then Chocolate is a film to watch aswell


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Armour of God





A chinese Ghost Story




 cant find a clip that shows the great fight scenes in the movie.

Once Upon a time in China









Encounters of the spooky kind





I watched so many when I was growing up but these ones I really love. Ill get some more up when if i can I remember.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

drunken master


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

can anyone remember a film called gym kata????

Loved that as a boy too...

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> can anyone remember a film called gym kata????
> 
> Loved that as a boy too...
> 
> :thumb:


Is this it?


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

From the City Hunter movie


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Ong bak 3


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Is this it?


Yeah, so bad it's great!!!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

cant fault ip man 1 or 2


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

or even this


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

^
got there before me.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

One of my fav fight scenes.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

never seen ip man, cheers boys, my next hunt and purchase:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

stephen chows fist of fury - cracks me up even 20 years down the line






@ 2.10 :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Ong bak 3 YouTube - Tony Jaa temple fight Scene


That guy really Brock Lessnar'd his ass hey


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

One for Donny Yen and MMA fans......FLASHPOINT!

Most brutal realistic "triad" MMA action I've seen.
Non stop action:thumb:


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Kung Fu Hustle is an awesome film. Lost count of the number of people that I've had to lend it to and everyone comes back saying how excellent it is.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Shaolin Soccer - same actor/director as Kung-fu hustle and is just as good imo.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Recently watched both the IP Man films, superb. Though I hear there's a third one just coming out but is not as good?


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just watched Universal Soldier 1 & 2. Had forgotten how good they actually were- classics!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just watched bloodsport, forgot how bad it was:lol:. No kickboxer or awol


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone seen the 36 chambers of shaolin


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> anyone seen the 36 chambers of shaolin


No mate, any good?


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Kung Fu Hustle
Ong Back (don't think that how you spell it but you know what I mean)
Old Boy
Bloodsport


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

This one makes me smile






:lol:

Got my coat...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Scotch said:


> This one makes me smile
> 
> YouTube - Kung Fu Badman!- Kung Fu Joe Joker!
> 
> ...


That would be "Git you sucka", one of my all time favourite films, buy it!


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

one of mine 2 add 2 the list is snake in the eagles shadow (jacke chan) some great fight scenes and comedy 2 ! will look out 4 the ip films they look awsome :thumb:


----------

